# Problème clignotant orange Time Capsule



## kimiraikkonen (31 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour être le plus complet possible je vais essayer de donner toutes les infos qui me semblent importantes, n'hésitez pas à me poser des questions si ça peut aider à résoudre le problème. 
Voilà je m'explique, je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une Time Capsule d'occasion. Sur la facture l'achat par la personne est daté du 18 novembre 2011, il s'agit d'une Time Capsule 2TB 4ème génération. 
Je la branche par câble éthernet sur ma SFR Box, puis électriquement. Malheureusement pour moi le voyant se met à clignoter orange. 
Je précise que dans mon Utilitaire Airport il me dit : Aucune borne d'accès Airport configurée n'a été détectée. 
J'aimerai bien pouvoir réaliser la configuration de ma Time Capsule mais je ne la trouve nulle part. 
Dernière précision, on sait jamais si ça peut être un facteur, je suis sous OS X 10.9
Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide ...


----------



## drs (31 Juillet 2013)

bonjour

Essaye déjà de la réinitialiser complètement


----------



## kimiraikkonen (31 Juillet 2013)

Tout fonctionne, je te remercie pour ton aide précieuse


----------



## drs (31 Juillet 2013)

Pas de quoi


----------

